# Is mine the only one?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That have kids that sleep in on Christmas morning?
Here it is 9:00am and all my kids are still in bed sound asleep.
And
It's been this way for the past 20 years!
Seems very odd to me but then again I'm enjoying the piece and quiet right now.
I remember being up usually around 5:00am and taking a peak under the tree and just waiting very impatiently.
Oh well, time for breakfast. 


Merry Christmas!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Several in our family have the flu.....
So it's been very quiet at our house as well. 
No grandkids over till mid afternoon.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You are not alone. I rolled over and checked my alarm clock at 715 and my kids were still out cold. 18, 12, and 6. The latter two being the age where xmas is the most exciting I would say. I asked my wife what is the deal with kids these days cuz when I was a kid we would have been pestering mom and dad right at 7am which was the earliest they allowed and we had been awake all night. They didnt get up until about 745...... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

My kids and grandkids didn't get up till after I had breakfast ready after 10 am.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wife got me up at 5 am. -O,-


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Our quiet day ended about 6 pm tonite when our daughter and her 2 girls showed up from Montana by surprise. Really good to see them. Ended up with all the kids + grandkids here. No more quiet !!!
That's what it is all about.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

One of my 10 year old boys told me he woke up at 4:00 am, 5:00 am, 5:40 am, and 6:20 am. Then he just stayed awake until the 7:00 am allowed parent walk up time at which time he woke everyone up. I am glad he is that excited and more glad we were smart enough to set a 7:00 am earliest “wake the parents” time. It was a great day hanging out with my wife and kids. Did a little karaoke with the 7 year old, played some ping pong and watched my 10 year old boys put 16,000 steps on their new fitness trackers. I hope everyone else had a great day too!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You guys are flipping Lucky! My kids rolled into my room at 3AM! I threatened all their lives and told them I was going to burn all the presents Santa brought unless they went back to bed...They did until 6AM, then back up and at em and this time there was no going back to bed so we got up. Spoiled little monkeys!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I setup a couple trail camera's pointing to the Christmas tree and another one mounted on the tree itself. I caught my 15 year old sneaking around at 2:08 a.m., then him and his little brother at 3:45 a.m., again at 5:30 a.m. and 6:10 a.m.

My favorite quote from the video footage (after they discovered the trail cameras): "I think Dad has taken it a little too far this time". :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I read this post at 9:03am... my family was still in bed. LOL


The older I get, the one thing I want for Christmas is to Sleep in 




-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I recieved a text from my 11 year old son in a bedroom just down the hall at exactly 6am that read: "We are umm awake yeah ok".


----------

